# Hunt 234 Sold Out?



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

anyone want to explain how a hunt that is "not a limited-quota" is sold out?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

You have to get 234 when you apply for turkey......You can't get one after the permit cut off.......Not sold out, just not available...You could have got a ZZ........Hope that helps......Mack


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You can buy hunt 234 over the counter during January till Feb 1. You don't need to apply, just buy it. That is when you should buy one. After Feb 1st, only those who applied in Jan to Feb 1 application period can buy a 234 license as a leftover license.


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, I gotcha, I went back and read more of the guide and it does say taht hunt no. 234 will be only availagle to those who applied. well that just sucks


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

We're not big turkey hunters in my house but we've given it a shot the last few years on our property. Did they just change the 234 process? I thought I had purchased the 234 hunt these last two years but perhaps was just getting ZZ.

This is the first opportunity my wife and I have had to hunt this spring and now we're screwed because we didn't put in earlier in the year.:sad:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the way they do it.. It eliminates the " I saw one under the bird feeder I better go buy a tag hunters"


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Spring Turkey Guide
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-207047--,00.html
ZZ hunt is over with. It started April 19-May 2. You gotta get the 234 hunt during the application period. Otherwise, since you didnt apply, you have to buy a limited quota hunt if there are any available.

A quick search revealed the only remaining permits are for Area M (3014 available) good for April 19-May 31.
http://www.michigandnr.com/availablelicenses/default.asp?Type=S


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I love the way they do it.. It eliminates the " I saw one under the bird feeder I better go buy a tag hunters"


it also eliminates the daughter finally decided she wanted to get her nose out of a book studying and go hunting hunters...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

mikieday said:


> it also eliminates the daughter finally decided she wanted to get her nose out of a book studying and go hunting hunters...


Thats unfortunate, but season dates are set well in advance so a parent/child or any other adult has ample opportunity to decide if they want to hunt or not. Application is Jan 1- Feb 1 and seasons not till the last 1/3 of April. Should be able to figure out what your doing by then as well as a time frame that works for you. Not trying to be arogant or inconsiderate, but there is ample opportunity for anyone that wants to partake in Michigan turkey hunting.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Thats unfortunate, but season dates are set well in advance so a parent/child or any other adult has ample opportunity to decide if they want to hunt or not. Application is Jan 1- Feb 1 and seasons not till the last 1/3 of April. Should be able to figure out what your doing by then as well as a time frame that works for you. Not trying to be arogant or inconsiderate, but there is ample opportunity for anyone that wants to partake in Michigan turkey hunting.


understood but Im not giving money to this state if I dont have to..Im taxed to death as it is and money is tight and i purchased for her last year and she didnt go because of some school program...so throwing 4 bucks after 15 bucks just didnt seem the smart thing to do ..


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I made both my brothers apply for a tag, even though neither of them thought they'd have time to hunt back in January. It turns out that one of my brothers was able to hunt a couple days during second season and we found a sweet spot with a few birds on his last hunt. Hopefully my other brother has some time in the next couple weeks for our late season tags. We even found a couple new deer trails we overlooked last season!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

mikieday said:


> understood but Im not giving money to this state if I dont have to..Im taxed to death as it is and money is tight and i purchased for her last year and she didnt go because of some school program...so throwing 4 bucks after 15 bucks just didnt seem the smart thing to do ..


Oh, come on! You have been having to pay to apply for a turkey tag as long as i can remember! Its not like its a new thing and its only 4 bucks. If money is tight and its important to you to go or have your kids go use the 4 bucks on the application fee and skip the 6 pack, or the pack of smokes, or chew or ect...... you get my point. I sure 4 dollars can me gathered from somewhere. Hell im 27 and have 3 kids. I wanted a new bow and my daughter needed a new bow so i just sold my vex and some other stuff. If its important people will find a way.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

We must have purchased the ZZ the last couple of years. I didn't look closely enough at the regs this spring, saw that 234 was "unlimited" and didn't dig into the regs any further. *My bad.* Due to other commitments that crept up this spring there was simply no way I could have gotten out any earlier this year nor could I have planned on this in advance when the drawings were held.

That being said, as a casual turkey hunter, some of this doesn't make a ton of sense in my pea brain. If we're trying to get more folks involved in the outdoors it would seem to make more sense to make it easier as opposed to harder to get this particular license/hunt. My sense is that the better hunts take place earlier so the truly serious are going after those permits. That leaves those that were unsuccessful and perhaps the less serious folks such as myself. The only thing I can figure is that the resource (birds) can't support a truly "unlimited" hunt.



I'd be more than happy to give my money toward a license knowing full well my wife and I wouldn't have much time to hunt and likely wouldn't even get a bird. I just don't have that great of a population on my property. The reality is that perhaps this is exactly what gets my wife or mikieday's daughter pumped up about the outdoors making a lifelong outdoorsperson out of them. Recruitment is the name of the game nowadays, no matter how much we all want to bicker about-

early youth season
it eliminates the " I saw one under the bird feeder I better go buy a tag hunters"
early doe season
cross bows
dove hunting
etc
etc
etc
Not trying to be contraversial and I hope none of this is taken as such. Just saying, if the resource can take it than the more folks we have in the woods or on the water the more healthy our beloved sports will be.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I wish they could change one thing about 234 turkey licences. . .have it available for purchase for kids turning 10.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

3. Hunt No. 234 (Guaranteed Hunt Period) 
A license for the Guaranteed Hunt Period is valid for all open areas, except public lands in the Southern Lower Peninsula Wild Turkey Management Unit (Unit ZZ). This license also is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission.

Guaranteed Hunt Chart:
HUNT
NUMBER HUNT UNIT OPEN SEASON
0234 All Spring Units* May 2 - May 31
* Except public lands in Unit ZZ. A license for the Guaranteed Hunt Period is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission.

All applicants who apply for Hunt No. 234 as their first or second choice are guaranteed a hunting license.

Hunters may purchase the Hunt No. 234 license over the counter during the January 1 - February 1 application period. No application fee will be charged.

The Hunt No. 234 license also may be purchased by applicants who are unsuccessful in the drawing.

NOTE: The Guaranteed Hunt Period (Hunt No. 234) is not a limited-quota hunt. 


As hunters it's our responsibility to know the laws and rules. If a person would have applied and bought betweens jan 1 and feb 1 the $4 application fee was waived


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

omega58 said:


> I wish they could change one thing about 234 turkey licences. . .have it available for purchase for kids turning 10.


Where in there does it say they cant? As long has they turn ten before the hunt date they can apply. Atleast im pretty sure thats what it says


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

ryan-b said:


> Oh, come on! You have been having to pay to apply for a turkey tag as long as i can remember! Its not like its a new thing and its only 4 bucks. If money is tight and its important to you to go or have your kids go use the 4 bucks on the application fee and skip the 6 pack, or the pack of smokes, or chew or ect...... you get my point. I sure 4 dollars can me gathered from somewhere. Hell im 27 and have 3 kids. I wanted a new bow and my daughter needed a new bow so i just sold my vex and some other stuff. If its important people will find a way.


(not trying to be mean at all )its the pricipal of it all...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Another angle to this that I have some issues with is this;

I have many out of State friends (fire service wise, and regular joe's) who due to this economy and work environment in the Nation today are not able to make plans 4 to 5 months ahead of time for hunting trips. This year, several of them due to free up's in the schedules were interested in coming up to chase some longbeards but were unable too due to the current regulations. 

Last I checked, this State along with most others could use an infusion of cash. Now be it from tag fee's, spending at local stores, gas stations, etc. you have now turned down a minimum of $69 a piece (Out of State tag fee's) due to a (IMO) trivial regulation. With the group I'm referring to, that would have been a minimum of $276 into the coffers. And with Cabelas in the area, I have NO doubt that amount would have been substantially higher! :lol:


----------



## gmtech (May 11, 2010)

tommy-n said:


> 3. Hunt No. 234 (Guaranteed Hunt Period)
> A license for the Guaranteed Hunt Period is valid for all open areas, except public lands in the Southern Lower Peninsula Wild Turkey Management Unit (Unit ZZ). This license also is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission.
> 
> Guaranteed Hunt Chart:
> ...


OK so here is a question. Since the rules and regulations are clear as mud and I can't get a straight answer when I call DNR.
If a Mi hunter possesses a 234 license, can they hunt private land in unit ZZ during the month of MAY?
The rules say "all spring units except public lands in unit ZZ"
Which I read as private lands in unit ZZ are fair game to hunt.
The answer I get when I called DNR is Yes and No......
How can it be my responsibility to understand the laws when the DNR doesn't?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It is a little complex and a hunter must know when and where they plan on hunting. Hunters realy do not have the flexibility to go out and buy a tag and hunt. 243 is limited to private land only in the southern lower and only after the first 2 weeks. Anywhere they want to in the northern lower. zz is only good for the first 2 weeks and only on private land except fort custer. So if your a spare of the moment type of person or you have out of state freinds that have a break in their schedule or you hook up with a kid that doesnt have hunting parents and your interest in hunting has piqued his or her interest that's too bad its the way it is,unless you have permission to hunt on private land and you can hunt the first 2 weeks of season. I personaly dont like it. Others do because they feel its more of quality hunt. It doesnt really matter, as of now you need to plan and be damn happy with what we have i guess.


----------

